# Network Failed



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

I keep geting network failed. I tried the new iplayer and it worked once but now cannot get into apps and a look in the logs states that it has not been able to update for a few days?


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

150 I reckon


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

daz100 said:


> I keep geting network failed. I tried the new iplayer and it worked once but now cannot get into apps and a look in the logs states that it has not been able to update for a few days?


Try a full reboot, if still no joy then call 151 or 0845 454 1111 (non VM line)


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

States service not found - spent 45 minutes so far on phone got passed to the TiVo team who then stated that it was the broadband team!

On hold again...


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

daz100 said:


> States service not found - spent 45 minutes so far on phone got passed to the TiVo team who then stated that it was the broadband team!
> 
> On hold again...


Go into settings and network and see if you have an ip address and dns settings. If you could let me know the details I'd like to compare with my findings when I had a similar fault (twice).


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

The broadband team could not help me and I got put back to the TiVo Team who will call me back in 48 hours.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

dmeldrum said:


> Go into settings and network and see if you have an ip address and dns settings. If you could let me know the details I'd like to compare with my findings when I had a similar fault (twice).


I have an ip addess but my DNS has a few numbers, then none, none.

I am hoping they can fix it after a call back.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Just to say that I am not having any network issues here at the moment.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

dmeldrum said:


> Go into settings and network and see if you have an ip address and dns settings. If you could let me know the details I'd like to compare with my findings when I had a similar fault (twice).


Can I ask what you said to them? Did you speak to the TiVo team?

All they have said is they will get back to me within 48 hours?


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

daz100 said:


> Can I ask what you said to them? Did you speak to the TiVo team?
> 
> All they have said is they will get back to me within 48 hours?


It doesn't look like the same problem that I had. My errors are documented here 

The solution they applied to my account was effectively to remove TiVo from my account and reapply it.


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

dmeldrum said:


> It doesn't look like the same problem that I had. My errors are documented here
> 
> The solution they applied to my account was effectively to remove TiVo from my account and reapply it.


That is the same problem just on the dns screen you have 3 nones and I have 2. The other screens are the same as in that link. Apps don't work. Pictures don't load. Hope they phone me back soon.


----------



## dmeldrum (Jan 3, 2002)

daz100 said:


> That is the same problem just on the dns screen you have 3 nones and I have 2. The other screens are the same as in that link. Apps don't work. Pictures don't load. Hope they phone me back soon.


It is normal for the DNS entry to have one IP address followed by two nones.

The fault I had was that all three were "none", which prevents network services working, stops the daily call with an error "Service Not Found".


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

My error is service not found.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

I've been getting this too. Last successful call was 2 days ago.

I can tell it's going to happen when I choose something like apps or on-demand and get the red doughnut of doom 

I've got an IP address and an entry for primary dns, with 'none' for the secondary and tertiary, which is how it's always been for me.

Tried rebooting yesterday and it's exactly the same. I'm just going to try another reboot now to see if it clears the issue.


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Ar-ha! After just doing a reboot then going into 'Connect to the Virgin Media TV Service now', it did manage to connect and download some data. Hooray!

However, going into Apps again caused the usual long wait, followed by the new message 'There are no matching items currently available'. Boo!


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Nothing working again now. 

Trying to 'Connect to the Virgin Media TV Service now', fails again. Also getting the 'Network Connection Down' screen overlaid (badly) on top of the programme I'm trying delete.

I wonder if this is area specific? I'm in Leicester. Where are the rest of you with this problem?


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Just had to reboot to get a network connection. I had the usual symptoms ie not info bar, channels not available, no little preview box.

Looking at the settings prior to reboot:

Last attempt: Sunday, March 06 at 06:50
Last Status: Failed.Network Cable unplugged

Network status:
No connection
No IP
No Gateway
No Subnet
DNS: none, none, none

After reboot:

Last attempt: Sunday, March 06 at 06:50
Last Status: Succeeded - 

Network Status:
As you would expect with a single DNS entry

Obviously some sort of network failure overnight, but where it occurred ...?


----------



## daz100 (Feb 3, 2011)

My fault was connected to the local broadband network which was faulty although my broadband was working you had to keep refreshing it to bring up the web page. I can only assume the TiVo cannot refresh the connection and so just gets stuck. 

They fixed the network fault and it seems to be back to normal.


----------



## nocomp (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi

I have had 2 network fails in the past 2 days

Fault 1was linked to a broadband error my broadband was down at the same time. Had to report it to both vm broadband and TiVo call centres. The TiVo engineer was surprised as the two network connections are not supposed to be linked. Not sure that can be true as they both come from the same roadside cabinet.

Fault 2stopped me from playing or deleting my recordings. Error message said that I needed to restore netowork to complete this action so how do my recordings link to the network?

Both problems resolved themselves within an hour but I'm not sure that I understand why they would occur

No comp


----------



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

This lack of network connection is getting to be a pain.

My guide data has stopped updating again. Last call status is Failed - 'Service not found'. Trying it manually through 'Connect to the Virgin Media TV Service now' also gives the 'Service not found' error.

I've got all the channels and recording works fine. Of course I'm not getting any more listing data since the last success 2 days ago. Also the 'Apps' screen takes ages to try to load and then comes up blank. Can't use On demand either.

Might give them a call tomorrow when I'm not so busy.


----------

